# What Year is this Oliver Superior 11?



## S. Tresch (Feb 7, 2021)

i picked this manure spreader up and am restoring it! But, i cant find out anything about it, anywhere! All i know, is that it was probably made in the late 30s or early 40s. Can anyone help? Any info. would be greatly appreciated!!
email me at: [email protected]
or, Text: 330-242-1591 THANKS, in advance Steve Tresch

Note: This is an "11"... not a "7" or "11A"


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello S. Tresch, welcome to the tractor forum. If you can find the serial number tag on that spreader, you can determine the year of manufacture. 

*Oliver Machinery Co. Serial Numbers*
Modified on 2009/10/31 21:04 by billsimmethCategorized as History
» *Oliver Machinery Co. Serial Numbers*
*Third Series - February 1, 1907 and later¶*

*S/N**BUILT*...*S/N**BUILT*...*S/N**BUILT*1FEB 190738,000MAY 193076,000DEC 19501,000NOV 190739,000JAN 193277,000APR 19511,500SEP 190839,500AUG 193378,000SEP 19512,000JAN 190940,000NOV 193379,000FEB 19523,000AUG 190941,000AUG 193480,000DEC 19524,000FEB 191042,000MAY 193581,000FEB 19535,000JUN 191043,000JAN 193682,000SEP 19536,000DEC 191044,000SEP 193683,000MAR 19547,000JUL 191145,000MAY 193784,000OCT 19548,000NOV 191146,000DEC 193785,000MAR 19559,000MAY 191247,000DEC 193886,000SEP 195510,000SEP 191248,000SEP 193987,000MAR 195611,000APR 191349,000MAY 194088,000SEP 195612,000AUG 191350,000NOV 194089,000MAY 195713,000JAN 191451,000APR 194190,000FEB 195814,000AUG 191452,000AUG 194191,000DEC 195815,000JUL 191553,000DEC 194192,000JUL 195916,000AUG 191554,000APR 194293,000MAR 196017,000DEC 191555,000JUL 194294,000AUG 196018,000MAY 191656,000OCT 194295,000AUG 196119,000DEC 191657,000JAN 194396,000OCT 196420,000AUG 191758,000MAY 194397,000OCT 196521,000MAY 191859,000NOV 194398,000OCT 196622,000JUN 191960,000JUN 194499,000OCT 196723,000NOV 191961,000DEC 1944100,000to 199,999 to OPC*24,000JUN 192062,000MAY 1945200,000OCT 196825,000AUG 192063,000DEC 1945201,000FEB 197026,000JAN 192264,000JUN 1946202,000MAY 197227,000OCT 192265,000JUL 1946203,000MAR 197428,000MAY 192366,000AUG 1946204,000MAR 197729,000JAN 192467,000APR 1947205,000JAN 197830,000SEP 192468,000AUG 1947205,500MAR 197931,000JUL 192569,000FEB 1948206,000APR 198132,000FEB 192670,000MAY 1948206,500MAR 198333,000OCT 192671,000NOV 1948207,000JAN 198534,000MAY 192772,000JAN 1949207,360JAN 198735,000MAR 192873,000NOV 1949207,600FEB 198936,000OCT 192874,000FEB 195037,000JUL 192975,000JUL 1950
*OPC= Oliver Products Co. (Food Processing Equipment)


----------



## S. Tresch (Feb 7, 2021)

HarveyW said:


> Hello S. Tresch, welcome to the tractor forum. If you can find the serial number tag on that spreader, you can determine the year of manufacture.
> 
> *Oliver Machinery Co. Serial Numbers*
> Modified on 2009/10/31 21:04 by billsimmethCategorized as History
> ...


----------



## S. Tresch (Feb 7, 2021)

Thanks Harvey, but the problem is, the part of the tag with serial number, is gone.


----------



## lazyd (Oct 13, 2011)

My neighbor just gave me his Aug/Sept issue of Oliver Heritage magazine. There is a 7 page story on The first Oliver spreaders. Sounds like the 11 was made for 16 years up until 1959. That is when they closed the plant at Springfield Ohio. Get yourself a copy of it. It is a Very good article.... You have a Very Nice spreader there!


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Uh oh, defaced serial number. Must be hot. Somehow a hot manure spreader sounds really bad.


----------

